# Dutch test Litter!



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I bred my chinchilla dutch buck with my steel doe, I wanted to test the Chinchilla color genes with a steel to see what it would do. I'm excited to see and track that progress with any one that wants to see!

Born this morning!










Proves both mommy Natalie and daddy Eliot out. I have a Chin(Eliot) x Chin(Belle) pairing due tomorrow- not sure if the doe, Belle, will keep them this time. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to keep any of these babies- I might keep a showable one


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Are they steels or chinchillas? I can't tell. But beautiful babies. Hopefully one or more will be show quality!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 13, 2012)

Well from what I've gathered from a genetics person, they should have been steels- the Chin would have still hidden, but they've got light bellies like a chin would and a gray so not really sure what color they are. There's one in there that I'm going to keep my eye on that I like anyway. 
She's fostering a blue baby as well. I found the blue baby(it was from an experienced blue doe of mine) cold in the nest box with 3 frozen siblings so I got the one to warm up and I snuggled it in with this litter- so if a blue baby pops up in later pictures it's a foster! I'm not sure it'll make it but we shall see, I haven't had a lot of luck with them surviving after beign cold like that.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 13, 2012)

Gosh they're cute! I love little Dutch bunnies :hearts:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 13, 2012)

cute!! I love the chin color 
Excited to see what they turn into


----------



## whitelop (Dec 13, 2012)

I am also excited to see what they turn out being. I LOVE the chin dutchies!


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 13, 2012)

Very cute!! I can not wait for more pictures


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2012)

:bunnyheart


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

very cute... good luck with the little foster kit, I hope it makes it!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Dec 14, 2012)

They are going to grow out so cute, I love the chin color and dutch pattern!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 14, 2012)

ohh I'm excited to see the colors too! So she had 4 and one there is a foster making it 5? Super cute!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope, she had 5 and added 1 foster to make it 6. She originally had 6 but one was DOA, making her live count 5, then I added the day younger blue kit to put it back up to six. All fat and healthy too, good first time momma- her momma was one of my first homebred does, so I raised her momma and now her(Mommy's retired now). 
But I sneaked a peek this morning, I'll get pictures tomorrow when I can take them out of the box a little longer(was a bit windy today and naturally it was blowing straight through the open doors of the barn) But all 5 are grays, which someone had told me they'd have ended up that way anyway, gray or steel. But they are all Chin carriers, so I *Might* keep a doe from it to breed back to daddy- I'm not really raising grays though. Anxious for when they're old enough to check ring pattern. Daddy's got awesome ring for a Chin, but mommy's a steel (without ring). Weeee Now I just hope that the blue kit is a doe and it'll replace it's momma.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, updated pictures! 
I took one of each of the showable babies in the box, and the foster baby is doing WONDERFUL. Good momma Natalie!














And the foster baby:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 16, 2012)

So adorable! I see grays  Im excited to see how they turn out with more hair! So cute


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2012)

Alright, more hair!! THese are taken during our current cold snap(that thankfully ended today) so the pictures are blurry:
Natalie's Steel x Chin babies:





Belle's Chin x Chin babies!:





Well hopefully I can get more and new pictures tomorrow of them while it's warmer before the next cold front comes in!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 24, 2012)

Doesnt the steel gene hide behind others? But come up randomly? Talking to a breeder in Europe, and they do all they can to not breed steel into their herds because it messes up the colors


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2012)

I dont' know, I used steels cause I wanted to lighten some of my steels with the Chin gene. I know steels dont' breed true (Steel x steel may not produce all steels- grays and blacks and some other oddball colors if applicable) and sometimes can be masked heavily- I know a friend has a 'steel' doe that has the ticking just on her flanks, otherwise she'd be a black. She's out of a Masked steel doe that showed well as a black but produced that funny steel.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my, so CUTE!!


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 25, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## BugLady (Dec 27, 2012)

How adorable!! I'm a sucker for dutch buns with funky patterns, I love the one with the big spot.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 28, 2012)

We need more PICS!!!! I love grays!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 30, 2012)

:bunnyheart*chanting* More pics! More pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 30, 2012)

More picks, MORE PICKS!!!!!!!! :hello :dutch:dutch


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, Okay . . . 
Well I did eventually lose one of the gray buck babies- I'm not sure exatly what happened, but I think it had to do with momma not producing quite enough milk and it got COLD. 
Anyway- I know what's going to happen if they don't look comfortable tomorrow in the rebedded nest- I'm going to bed up one of the bigger boxes that I use with my bigger does and see if that helps. so far, 2 Gray does, 2 gray bucks plus the blue buck foster baby!















With the full Chin litter- 




I also sexed them out- 3 bucks with tied elbow/colored forearms (I think these are the trio of does)






2 does with tied elbow/colored forearm, 1 doe with a shoulder spot





1 buck with decent markings & 1 buck with shoulder marking.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Blaze_Amita said:


> Okay, Okay . . .
> Well I did eventually lose one of the gray buck babies- I'm not sure exatly what happened, but I think it had to do with momma not producing quite enough milk and it got COLD.
> Anyway- I know what's going to happen if they don't look comfortable tomorrow in the rebedded nest- I'm going to bed up one of the bigger boxes that I use with my bigger does and see if that helps. so far, 2 Gray does, 2 gray bucks plus the blue buck foster baby!
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh, sooo cute!!!!!'


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

squee! they're looking like real rabbits now


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 31, 2012)

Omgomgomg the little gray babies are sooo cute!


----------



## Trixie (Dec 31, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww I just melted!!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 31, 2012)

And today I saw 3 of them, 1 of which was the little blue, out of the box wandering around the cage! VREY good sign for me!!! They're chunkier and now moving around. VERY happy!


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 31, 2012)

SOOO cute  I do not know if I missed this but, how old are they now?


----------



## whitelop (Jan 1, 2013)

Are the chin ones, the full chin color? If I remember correctly, they have both chin parents right? 
They're really pretty, some of them look to have decent markings. I love the chin color especailly chin Dutchies! 

If your chin dutch babies go missing, it wasn't me!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep! hehehe. THere's two litters here, the gray(with blue foster baby) are out of a steel x chin pairings, the larger litter of 8 is full chin x chin paired. Markings aren't the greatest - with only one that has showable markings but I can deal with that. I'm going to try to get more pictures of them today or tomorrow depending on the outside temperatures!


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 1, 2013)

Babies!!!!!!!:jumpforjoy:inkelepht:arty:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Too cute!!!!!!


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 11, 2013)

How are those cutie babies? :bunny19


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 11, 2013)

So cute it looks like the chins barely opened their eyes LOL I always liked the chin Dutch hopefully they pass soon


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 11, 2013)

We need updated pictures PLEASE!!!!!


----------

